# 2018 1.4 L Gas Engine Throwing P2229 P2227



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Dude take a deep breath. So you think it was/is misfiring? Umm, that is literally one of the easiest think to confirm with a obd reader.

Also, the details are important.

What CRC cleaner?

Spark plug part number?

None of the aftermarket intakes, are cold air intakes. They are short ram intakes. Yes, your father is right. Remove it.

The MAF sensor might have been the problem the whole time. You could simply disconnect it, if it runs better. Bob is your uncle.

Check the connector too.


----------

